# A little Kreme love~



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

I've noticed that I posted alot of pictures of Cookie but none of Kreme. So here's to give the little guy some love.

I got Kreme around 2 months ago when he was just 6 weeks old. He was gift from a friend. When I was told he was an albino, I was really wary because I don't like albino animals that much. The red eyes creep me out. But when I saw the little guy, it was love at first sight. He looked really cute for an albino.

His breeder didn't really handle him much. I had a really tough time with him at first. He hissed, clicked, popped and bit. He rolled into a ball at the slightest noise or movement. I couldn't pick him up without gloves and every bonding moment was a session of pain. But he's come a long way from that. He's a really changed hedgie. He's not as friendly as Cookie, I don't think he'll ever be but he's adorable in his own ways.

He loves to climb, run and explore. He plays with my other animals when given the chance. He loves to climb on me and run all over my body. he even lets me kiss him now! <3 He's turned into such a sweet thing.

Here's some pictures of my little Kreme...









He used to always have his "hoodie" up.









I'll climb the tower and save the princess!









What's up down there?









Romeo oh Romeo, wherefor art though Romeo? (Pic taken back when they were still allowed to play together)









If he gets any closer, I'll poke him withm y really sharp spines!









I love wheels!









This ball is mine!









I'm grumpy! Who woke me up?

















Mommy does my butt look big?









Mommy look at my fangs!









I'm an adorable little hedgie..


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

More pics!









I'll just sleep here until you finish taking pics of Cookie.









There might be mealies in here..









I wonder what's down there?









love the smell of fresh grass...

























... So I'm anointing!

































Can I be a model mommy?









Hide and seek!








hmph!









My mommy says I look like a pig.









beach hog!









The sand feels nice..









Getting down and dirty!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is really cute! I'm not a big fan of albino animals either but I like the hedgehogs, and Kreme is really beautiful.
Were do you live? It's kinda funny to see a hedgehog in such surroundings. Totally not what you expect


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pictures, hes stunning! I cant even pick my favorites! :lol: So glad to hear hes come so far  Goes to show that all it takes is patience and a lot of TLC


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Draenog said:


> He is really cute! I'm not a big fan of albino animals either but I like the hedgehogs, and Kreme is really beautiful.
> Were do you live? It's kinda funny to see a hedgehog in such surroundings. Totally not what you expect


Thank you! I'm from the Philippines. Hedgehogs aren't popular pets around here so there aren't many people who I can ask advice from. Even breeders here have pretty messed up ideas on hom to take care of hedgies. :? Well, at least Cookie and Kreme are really popular wherever they go, alhough most of the times people mistake them for rats. XD


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Great pictures, hes stunning! I cant even pick my favorites! :lol: So glad to hear hes come so far  Goes to show that all it takes is patience and a lot of TLC


Thanks for the love!

Indeed! I'm really proud of him. Although I must admit, at first he'd brought me to tears not just from the physical pain but also coz I thought he'd ever war up to me.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

elithranielle said:


> Draenog said:
> 
> 
> > He is really cute! I'm not a big fan of albino animals either but I like the hedgehogs, and Kreme is really beautiful.
> ...


Rats :lol: APH are rare here too but we have wild hedgehogs so usually people think I found a wild one and kept it as a pet. :?


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a little cutie  I have a soft spot for albinos.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Kreme is absolutely adorable!! I love the picture of him in a ball & the one of him in your lap. I really am loving albinos. I want one very badly. I adore his pink nose & peach ears. Precious!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Adorable little ones! Love Kreme! Looks a lot like my little Hiccup when I first got him!  :lol:


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

The "beach hog!" one of him is so cute! It looks photoshopped! I never thought I would see a hedgie on a beach! hah


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Draenog said:


> Rats :lol: APH are rare here too but we have wild hedgehogs so usually people think I found a wild one and kept it as a pet. :?


How are the wild hedgies different from APH? There aren't any wild hedgies here, Cookie and Kreme are usually the first hedgehogs people around here see so they associate them with the nearest possible animal they're familiar with. Just today, I was carrying Cookie in her bag during a bus ride when this guy shouted out of nowhere that the "rat" might jump out. :roll: I also get a lot of stares whenever I'm out with my hedgies. Truth be told, I'm not even 100% sure they are legal here. :?


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

cynthb said:


> What a little cutie  I have a soft spot for albinos.


Thank you! Albino hedgies do seem to be terribly cute.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

PJM said:


> Kreme is absolutely adorable!! I love the picture of him in a ball & the one of him in your lap. I really am loving albinos. I want one very badly. I adore his pink nose & peach ears. Precious!


Kreme appreciates the love! <3 He's terribly cute when in a ball but it hurts like **** holding him like that. XD He's got really sharp quills. Ohh! Maybe your next hedgie can be an albino. ^_^ Here albinos are priced much lower than colored ones because nobody wants to buy them .


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

spastic_jedi said:


> Adorable little ones! Love Kreme! Looks a lot like my little Hiccup when I first got him!  :lol:


Thank you! Ohh! Both your hedgies are albinos. Do they really grow bigger than the colored ones? That seems to be the case around here.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

casxcore said:


> The "beach hog!" one of him is so cute! It looks photoshopped! I never thought I would see a hedgie on a beach! hah


Haha! I lol'd when I read that his pic looks photoshopped. :lol: My hometown is right beside a beach so my hedgies got a lot of beach time while I was there for the summer. Kreme loved to run in the sand.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

elithranielle said:


> Draenog said:
> 
> 
> > Rats :lol: APH are rare here too but we have wild hedgehogs so usually people think I found a wild one and kept it as a pet. :?
> ...


Because they are European hedgehogs and the species used to breed the APH are originally from Africa. So they look different also the European hedgehog is way bigger! Up to 30 cm and they look different (they are brown not only the quills but also the fur). They look like this:



















So you can imagine that a lot of people are confused because my hedgehog is smaller, looks different and has a different colour. It is illegal to keep wild hedgehogs here but the APH are allowed. 
If you're not sure if it's legal or not in your country I would be more careful with posting where you live etc. on a forum, if the wrong person sees it... just saying!


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Draenog said:


> Because they are European hedgehogs and the species used to breed the APH are originally from Africa. So they look different also the European hedgehog is way bigger! Up to 30 cm and they look different (they are brown not only the quills but also the fur). They look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it's okay. Law enforcement here sucks pretty much like everything else. I don't think its really illegal, some pet shops sell them in malls. I'm just no so sure how legal it is to own them (if they need papers or something) because I can't find any law about them or much local chatter about them for that matter.

The wild hedgies look scarier than the APH. XD


----------

